# Como se elabora una buena tierra fisica



## dalog (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola a todos realmente no se mucho soy apenas un principiante y quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar dandome los pasos para realizar una buena tierra fisica en general...
gracias de antemano


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 12, 2006)

Fijate si estos links te ayudan:

http://sisbib.unmsm.edu.pe/Bibvirtual/monografias/Basic/qqueshuayllo_cw/contenido.htm

(tienes que bajar los PDFs)

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos38/puesta-a-tierra/puesta-a-tierra.shtml

Saludos


----------



## dalog (Nov 13, 2006)

ey Dario gracias por tu respuesta si me ayudo... un saludo!!!...


----------

